# Russia's Kola Superdeep Borehole



## FastTrax

www.damninteresting.com/the-deepest-hole/

www.wired.com/2014/01/an-artist-records-the-mysterious-rumblings-of-middle-earth/

www.interestingengineering.com/the-real-journey-to-the-center-of-the-earth-the-kola-superdeep-borehole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Well_to_Hell_hoax


----------



## MarciKS

What do they use a borehole for?


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> What do they use a borehole for?



Usually boreholes are test drilling concepts to confirm the existence of valuable materials "natural gas, petroleum, precious metals, gemstones, minerals and other materials" beneath the surface of the ground or seabed. This particular experiment was officially a quest to reach the earths core for only GOD knows why but in all reality it's believed to be just another part of the Soviet/American race to out perform each other. America was high tech while the Soviets loved the "big and/or first at all cost" Like Sputnik and Tsar Bomba.


----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> Usually boreholes are test drilling concepts to confirm the existence of valuable materials "natural gas, petroleum, precious metals, gemstones, minerals and other materials" beneath the surface of the ground or seabed. This particular experiment was officially a quest to reach the earths core for only GOD knows why but in all reality it's believed to be just another part of the Soviet/American race to out perform each other. America was high tech while the Soviets loved the "big and/or first at all cost" Like Sputnik and Tsar Bomba.


In other words they were digging for China? LOL


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> What do they use a borehole for?



















www.boreholemining.com

www.nap.edu/read/2349/chapter/9#138

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bore_hole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borehole_mining

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_drill

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_pit

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Well_logging


----------



## Tish

How on Earth are they going to fill it when they are done with it?


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> How on Earth are they going to fill it when they are done with it?



They capped it already and just like Chernobyl and the Duga-3 OTHB-R program they made an official announcement and brushed whatever they could under the rug and moved on.


----------



## MarciKS

What the hell is "slurry" and what are they doing with it?


----------



## FastTrax

I think it's some kind of soupy construction goop. Unless you meant Slurpee which I'm down for.


----------



## MarciKS

Slurpee's sound good right now.


----------



## FastTrax

Yep that and a bag of Ruffles sour cream and onion chips.

BTW: Don't forget to change your avatar kiddo.


----------

